# A lim - it - out day



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Went to Pickens for some relaxing fishing. Well it started out slow and I thought I wasn't going to catch anything but that changed. Some guy was getting smashed by some big fish like every time he threw out and sat for like maybe less then 10 minutes that got everyone excited for what's to come later. Some people started to leave and that's when the pomps showed up in big numbers. The remander of folks there were catching 2 and 3 at a time including kids. I waited for my turn and bam I get hit by my first pomp of the day 14 inches. Then the bite was still going on for 2 hours and I got my limit for the day 6 pompano. Forgot to mention the Spanish I caught before, they are here but not in big nunbers. All fish caught on live shrimp and dead.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Pompano and Spanish


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nicely done!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice box....good eats fer the next few days brother!


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

man I hope I can catch some pomp when I'm here in a few weeks...Best tasting fish I've ever had


----------

